# Start Brushing!!!



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess I just haven't been persistent enough. My spoo bites the brush and holds on to it glaring at me. My bad for not working through it.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I just started doing it regularly with my boys. Atticus has awful teeth and has to have a dental every year. He has already lost one tooth (he was only 5 at the time). And Yuki is already starting to have quiet a bit of tartar build up despite having a million antlers and buffalo horns that he chews on throughout the day (he is only 1.5 years old).

My moms golden will stand in line behind them so she gets a toothbrushing too (she is 11 and has never had a dental cleaning or daily brushing...she has wonderful teeth).

What brands does everyone use?

I have this brand in peanut flavor (only flavor available at the store lol) and they all seem to like enjoy the taste. It has good reviews too!
Amazon.com : Petrodex Enzymatic Toothpaste Dog Poultry Flavor, 6.2-Ounce : Pet Toothpastes : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Jasper gets his teeth brushed! He seems to like the taste too. 

We have been using the Tropiclean small dog toothbrush set lately and have been liking it. Prior to that we used the Nylabone puppy set. We also use the Tropiclean clean teeth gel after we brush. It helps to prevent further buildup.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly hated the Petrodex (poultry flavor) but LOVES the Tropiclean and licks the toothbrush after we're done brushing!!!! I ran out of the Tropiclean once, and used a little peroxide on her toothbrush instead, and she liked that too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that the CET anti-tarter does a great job, and Timi loves the taste.
Tropiclean may have been responsible for breaking Teaka's tooth.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sorry you believe that Tropiclean caused tooth breakage. That product actually went thru Clinical Trials and was found to be safe and non-toxic AND effective. It certainly has helped me to keep Molly's teeth & gums healthy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm sorry you believe that Tropiclean caused tooth breakage. That product actually went thru Clinical Trials and was found to be safe and non-toxic AND effective. It certainly has helped me to keep Molly's teeth & gums healthy!



Well I cannot know for sure, all I can do is tell you the facts - I had put it on that tooth for about a month, it was indeed making the plaque go away. Then one day I look and a big chunk of the tooth is missing. Teaka does not chew anything nor get any hard foods that she could have broken it on.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Has anybody had any success using Plaque off ?


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Michelle said:


> I just started doing it regularly with my boys. Atticus has awful teeth and has to have a dental every year. He has already lost one tooth (he was only 5 at the time). And Yuki is already starting to have quiet a bit of tartar build up despite having a million antlers and buffalo horns that he chews on throughout the day (he is only 1.5 years old).
> 
> My moms golden will stand in line behind them so she gets a toothbrushing too (she is 11 and has never had a dental cleaning or daily brushing...she has wonderful teeth).
> 
> ...


I use this tube too. it last longer than others


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well dang it, everywhere seems to be out of the CET toothpaste. They say it is back ordered :-(


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Look online, for example Amazon and many others have CET toothpaste.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kontiki said:


> Look online, for example Amazon and many others have CET toothpaste.



Not the tarter control kind. And for the regular kind they are charging insane prices.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I brush Sunnys teeth and use an electric toothbrush! Really massages his gums. He does not seem to mind. Got the idea from my neighbor, who has a spoo who loves it!

P.s. The CET products have been on backorder, and suppliers who do have stock are charging crazy prices. I contacted manufacturer and there are some issues with the manufacturing plant I believe. Glad I still have some.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

liljaker said:


> I brush Sunnys teeth and use an electric toothbrush! Really massages his gums. He does not seem to mind. Got the idea from my neighbor, who has a spoo who loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. The CET products have been on backorder, and suppliers who do have stock are charging crazy prices. I contacted manufacturer and there are some issues with the manufacturing plant I believe. Glad I still have some.



I only wish I could find an electric one small enough for my girls. The smallest child's toothbrush that I could find is huge in their mouths as it is.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny's mouth is even an little small for it -- but I have the one I picked up from Walgreens with a little round vibrating brush, and cordless, and the brush stimulates the gums, too. He will need a cleaning probably in spring -- the smaller the mouths, the more likely to be the case. 31 years of poodles and this will be the first time having to do a dental -- but he will be 8 in spring, so even his breeder said it's a good idea. Sigh......I brush, use Leba III, use raw bones, etc. and still probably will need to.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Sunny's mouth is even an little small for it -- but I have the one I picked up from Walgreens with a little round vibrating brush, and cordless, and the brush stimulates the gums, too. He will need a cleaning probably in spring -- the smaller the mouths, the more likely to be the case. 31 years of poodles and this will be the first time having to do a dental -- but he will be 8 in spring, so even his breeder said it's a good idea. Sigh......I brush, use Leba III, use raw bones, etc. and still probably will need to.



Yes, by that age they can have attachment loss, even fractures or infections. I hope your Vet does x-rays?
I was hoping to get Timi to that age before needing a dental, but I can see that the way this is going, age 3-4 will be more likely.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Alfie, Cooper and Lucy get their teeth brushed every night. All of them seem to enjoy it. In the beginning, Alfie would have to be held by my husband while I brushed because he didn't really enjoy it. But as a few months went by, he started to like it. Now all I have to do is ask if he wants his teeth brushed and he runs to our bed (easier for me because it's so high) and he knows I let him lick the brush once, then on to brushing.


----------

